# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Самый большой обзор OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard

## SDA

Нет, правда: первая волна обзоров новой операционной системы Apple встряхнула «макинтошный» сегмент всемирной сети в накануне пятницы 28 августа, а трое суток спустя к шумихе вокруг «Барса» подключилась артиллерия особой мощности: на сайте Ars Technica появился собственный обзор Mac OS X 10.6. Все попытки описать этот титанический труд одним-единственным эпитетом застряли где-то между соблазнительными определениями «исчерпывающий» и «эпический».
23 (двадцать три) виртуальные страницы. Огромное количество иллюстраций и скриншотов. Интереснейшие подробности и нюансы. На английском языке. И все это — о системе с официально заявленным нулевым количеством новых функций.
http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews...-os-x-10-6.ars

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

